# Space Jam: A New Legacy



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2016)

> *Andrew Dodge is writing the script for the basketball sequel which will star LeBron James, the NBA player. *
> Justin Lin, Andrew Dodge and Alfredo Botello are ready to shoot some intergalactic hoops with LeBron James.
> 
> The _Fast & Furious 6 _and _Star Trek Beyond_ helmer is in talks to direct Warner Bros.' sequel _Space Jam 2 _while Dodge and Botello will write.
> ...



I haven't yet gotten used to the search function but i'm sure those in power will know what to do if a thread on the subject exist.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2016)

Lebron isn't the same guy that he was 5 years ago.  Father Time is gaining on him.  I know the that this is Space* Jam*, but maybe they should switch to Steph Curry?  He is young and he might dominate the league for 10 years.  (Assuming the injuries don't ruin him).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2016)

Um no, because Jordan was in the late stage of his career when he starred in it.

Maybe Curry will get his talent stolen?


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2016)

Blake Griffin, Westbrook, DeAndre Jordan, Curry, and Wade would be my guesses for the talent stolen category.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2016)

The best players weren't in the first movie either.  They need a big man though.  And DeAndre can act a little based on what I have seen.  And his poor free throw shooting could even be a joke in the movie.  I like it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2016)

Oh, good point


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 2, 2016)

Oh no.....


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Hope it will become truth


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 2, 2016)

Hope Michael Jordan returns.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2016)

I was thinking about Bill Murray actually.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2016)

The original film is a cult classic, so I expect that a sequel shall fail to live up to the legacy of the original.

Also, the idea of having it focus on basketball again seems to be missing a grand opportunity, in my mind; during the 1990's, basketball was hugely popular, so it made sense at the time for the original film to focus on that sport. However, American football is arguably the most popular sport in the United States at the present time, so I believe that it would be much better for a sequel to focus on that sport, allowing for appearances by such stellar and currently relevant players as Tom Brady or the Manning brothers. One problem with that is that a football team has eleven players on the field at a time, compared to the five in basketball, which would require a larger cast of characters, and, this, a greater number of expensive celebrity cameo appearances, but I expect that Warner Bros. could afford that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 3, 2016)

Not going to expect much, especially since I didn't like the first one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2016)

more Lola fap material


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Not going to expect much, especially since I didn't like the first one.


Are you a communist?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 3, 2016)

Well, I did hate the original Red Dawn.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Are you a communist?



Why would disliking _Space Jam_ indicate that Magnum Miracles is a communist?


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Um no, because Jordan was in the late stage of his career when he starred in it.
> 
> Maybe Curry will get his talent stolen?


No he wasn't he had only won three of his six rings

U dumb as hell

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2016)

Actually he had won his fourth when the film came out but it was filmed in between rings three and four


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2016)

What does his rings have to do with him being in the league for 12 years when Space Jam came out? Most of his seasons in the NBA was already behind him .


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2016)

because he was still the best player in the NBA and the most popular athlete in the sport, it wasn't like he was on the down side of his career if he's still the most dominant figure in the sport and winning titles still. He was chosen for the film because of this, not because he was some old player who made people feel nostalgic.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

I'm very hyped to be honest 
There are so plenty possibilities to pull it out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2016)

Parallax said:


> because he was still the best player in the NBA and the most popular athlete in the sport, it wasn't like he was on the down side of his career if he's still the most dominant figure in the sport and winning titles still. He was chosen for the film because of this, not because he was some old player who made people feel nostalgic.



Nor was I alluding to this, I was simply saying Lebron's current stage in his career is similar to where Jordan's was back then--the "seasoned veteran" stage. I wasn't talking about his skills and accolades. And to piggyback on what you're saying, he's a dominant figure who has more popularity than Steph.


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2016)

Michael Jordon is a piece of shit.

Space Jam sucked.

So will this.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nor was I alluding to this, I was simply saying Lebron's current stage in his career is similar to where Jordan's was back then--the "seasoned veteran" stage. I wasn't talking about his skills and accolades. And to piggyback on what you're saying, he's a dominant figure who has more popularity than Steph.


But he isn't anymore, Curry by any metric is more popular and has been over the past two years


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 4, 2016)

This was never going to star Curry. He doesn't have the fame, longevity, or accolades that LeBron has and this movie has always been hyped to be LeBron's movie ever since the rumors about it started a year and a half to two years ago. They certainly weren't going to change that now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2016)

Parallax said:


> But he isn't anymore, Curry by any metric is more popular and has been over the past two years



Eh, If you put a group of people who do not follow basketball at all in a room, I believe Lebron will come out the more popular of the two. I spoke to this woman about Golden State beating the Bulls record and she didn't know what the hell I was talking about.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh, If you put a group of people who do not follow basketball at all in a room, I believe Lebron will come out the more popular of the two. I spoke to this woman about Golden State beating the Bulls record and she didn't know what the hell I was talking about.


Those same people wouldn't known what team LeBron is on either so what's your point.  My roommates don't watch basketball and they both know Curry and LeBron even if they don't know what teams they're actually on.


----------



## Mυgen (May 4, 2016)

just hope lebron doesnt play the exact same role as MJ in the first movie that would be kinda corny imo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2016)

My point is globally--Lebron has more popularity as a player .

Curry is getting there though, but It's going to take more than two years.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2016)

It should be Kobe instead of Lebron


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> My point is globally--Lebron has more popularity as a player .
> 
> Curry is getting there though, but It's going to take more than two years.



I don't even think that's actually even true anymore, you're really underestimating how huge he got so quickly especially when his shoes are outselling Jordan's and Jersey has been holding down no.1 since last year


----------



## Sassy (May 5, 2016)

Only thing on the back of my mind is it better be good, first was brilliant and classic. If it's not then I'll be sorely pissed.


----------



## Arcana (May 5, 2016)

>Checks Andrew and Alfredo IMDB
how bad are they going to ruin this
also the soundtrack better be lit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2016)

I know Lebron because of  emote


Never heard of Curry


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> It should be Kobe instead of Lebron



I still believe that the film should be using football instead of basketball, because football is arguably one of the most popular sports in the United States, at the present time.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> It should be Kobe instead of Lebron


He'll probably get a cameo.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 23, 2016)

Why, why lebront? Why cant it be Kobe Bryant?! WHYY?!!!

I refuse to watch this if it's not Kobe! Kobe has charisma, he has a smile that reaches your heart. Meanwhile Lebront it's just an ego maniac!


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2016)

There's nobody named Lebront so you must be thinking of a knock off film.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Lebron has been cursed. He will never win a championship because he keeps switching teams and stealing their money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2016)

But he has two championships...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

Mider T said:


> There's nobody named Lebront so you must be thinking of a knock off film.


Lebront aka "Le Brontosaurus" is the name that I have given him when I recieved the mighty news of this new venture of his.
I insist that he does NOT have the charisma nor the cheerfulness that a space jam movie requires, this is just a piece of his ego trip.
LO AND BEHOLD! THE MIGHTY LEBRON!

I wanted my Kobee on SJ. :c I need a hug.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2020)

Why is Toon spelled like that?


----------



## Glued (Aug 20, 2020)

You can't recapture that 90s magic.

"Atleast you guys are still tall, I'm just another short guy."

That joke only works with Mugsy Bogues.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2020)

Maybe Magic will be in this one.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why is Toon spelled like that?




It always has been, in fact. People who remember it as "Looney Toons" are experiencing one of those Bernstain Bears moments. Mandela Effect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2021)

@Mider T  they've desexualized Lola! The furry community (that I'm not a part of) is outraged!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2021)

Unsurprisingly, they nerfed Lola's measurements. A generation of furries getting cucked. Just like that.  

What's worse I can guarantee they nerfed her personality as well. Since sex appeal is not a basis for characterization anymore. 

It's obvious Lola wont stand out much in this one.


----------



## Karma (Mar 4, 2021)

She still got fuck me eyes tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2021)

Karma said:


> She still got fuck me eyes tho



Are you sure it's not ok boomer eyes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2021)

It's not the same


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Mider T  they've desexualized Lola! The furry community (that I'm not a part of) is outraged!


>that you're not apart of

doubt.jpg 

But yeah, Bugs looks extremely 4K so nip any concerns in the bud they had be careful with Lola.  I wonder how they are going to respond to the forthcoming complaints though? 
"Lola is a bunny and more importantly a valued member of the Tune Squad, she has earned respect."
@Mintaka  ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2021)

I always thought it was cool how the camera was at an angle in that scene.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2021)

She went from looking like a young beyonce to looking like the middle age white chicks you'd see in the gym.

Yeah.. we're done here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 4, 2021)

We're regressing as a culture, case closed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Mider T  they've desexualized Lola! The furry community (that I'm not a part of) is outraged!


Get creative, furry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> We're regressing as a culture, case closed.



Long gone are the days of Chel, Jessica Rabbit, and Holli Would.


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 5, 2021)

ITT nerds mad a cartoon rabbit doesn't give them a boner anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 5, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> ITT nerds mad a cartoon rabbit doesn't give them a boner anymore



Name one thing that's happened in the industry that's worse than this, I dare you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 5, 2021)

> LeBron James & his son travel through the Warner 3000 entertainment "Server-verse” whilst AI G Rhythm tries to steal LeBron’s Instagram followers.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2021)

People who think Lola suddenly changed a lot clearly haven't kept up with the past 25 years of Looney Tunes lore smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> People who think Lola suddenly changed a lot clearly haven't kept up with the past 25 years of Looney Tunes lore smh


Yeah I noticed . Lola was in fact only sexy in that movie. Her other appearances she's just seems like she's on drugs all the time.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I noticed . Lola was in fact only sexy in that movie. Her other appearances she's just seems like she's on drugs all the time.


Yeah. Space Jam 1 Lola is the odd bunny out, not the standard. It's an example of the "early season weirdness" tv trope. Like how the characters are drawn slightly different or the voice actors had different direction early on. She was like the prototype Lola. The more innocent, ditzy version quickly became the standard for the character shortly after and has been for a long while now.


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 5, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Name one thing that's happened in the industry that's worse than this, I dare you.


This isn't even the worst thing to happen to lola's character. Pretty sure one of them recent-ish looney tunes show turned her into a weird crazy girl obsessed with bugs lol


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 5, 2021)

At least some shows still have sexy bunnies. 

amiright @makeoutparadise

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah. Space Jam 1 Lola is the odd bunny out, not the standard. It's an example of the "early season weirdness" tv trope. Like how the characters are drawn slightly different or the voice actors had different direction early on. She was like the prototype Lola. The more innocent, ditzy version quickly became the standard for the character shortly after and has been for a long while now.


I was way too young to notice if there was backlash over her being sexualized in a kids movie. I know stuff like that was ignored in the 80s. But the space jam movie unfortunately released when people started thinking.."you know what? Maybe we shouldn't expose kids to curvy cartoon women"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was way too young to notice if there was backlash over her being sexualized in a kids movie. I know stuff like that was ignored in the 80s. But the space jam movie unfortunately released when people started thinking.."you know what? Maybe we shouldn't expose kids to curvy cartoon women"


Too late Space Jam. Cause now I'm into that stuff.

AND IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 5, 2021)

Meanwhile elastigirl stays thiccer than a bowl of oathmeal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2021)

too many people on here and on twitter mad that the rabbit doesnt get them horny anymore smfh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Meanwhile elastigirl stays thiccer than a bowl of oathmeal.


Dexter's mom is the originator

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dexter's mom is the originator


Lol that's fake as fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Lol that's fake as fuck



nah its legit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 5, 2021)

oh here come the fat ass people.

Lola had figure, not a fat ass. 

educate yourselves

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 5, 2021)

Parallax said:


> nah its legit



She doesn't look like that in this episode lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> She doesn't look like that in this episode lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)

Anyway, lets step away from objecifying women (and cartoon bunnies) and talk about aliens stealing Lebron's instagram followers.

"A" for creativity.  I wouldn't have guessed that one!


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 5, 2021)

Aliens should've gone after Cristiano Ronaldo instead. Dude has like 3 or 4 times as many instagram followers as lebron.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 6, 2021)

Damn for a second there i believed that was the actual WB twitter account

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Damn for a second there i believed that was the actual WB twitter account


You thought @GooseEscaped would be their Twitter handle?


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 6, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You thought @GooseEscaped would be their Twitter handle?


I was just skimming the tweet didn't notice the handle untill i had a double take.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2021)

@reiatsuflow

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2021)

pepe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 8, 2021)

I hope everybody remembers space jam 2 the next time they pretend that wokeism isn't a big deal and doesn't destroy lives.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2021)

I will not support this movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I hope everybody remembers space jam 2 the next time they pretend that wokeism isn't a big deal and doesn't destroy lives.


No lives has been destroyed. It's just funny how someone rebooted Looney Tunes and didn't realize until later..."oh shit! Looney Tunes is problematic as fuck!"

This mexican rat whose only characteristic is...being what whites .."westerners" perceive mexicans to be like also won't be showing up.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 8, 2021)

His name is speedy gonzales.









						Space Jam 2 actor defends Speedy Gonzales against ‘stereotype’ backlash
					

Comments follow shortly after news that the character of Pepe Le Pew is cut from sequel




					www.independent.co.uk
				




@Shiba D. Inu a hero rises

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2021)

America was not ready for Looney Tunes revival


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> His name is speedy gonzales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, the comedian who's sole material is mexican stereotypes is defending a cartoon mouse whose sole material is mexican stereotypes.

What do you think about this @Parallax?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 8, 2021)

I wonder if yosemite sam is okay. You know a guy like that has a confederate flag somewhere in his trailer back home.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I wonder if yosemite sam is okay. You know a guy like that has a confederate flag somewhere in his trailer back home.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2021)

Speedy Gonzalez is very popular in Mexico.  I think people want to think that Mexicans are offended so they can feel self-righteous about hating him.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lmao, the comedian who's sole material is mexican stereotypes is defending a cartoon mouse whose sole material is mexican stereotypes.
> 
> What do you think about this @Parallax?


hot take but i've never really liked or cared for the looney tunes so idgaf who they get rid or keep outside of daffy duck


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 9, 2021)

Are people really angry or surprised about pepe le pew lol? Dave chapelle called out pepe le pew's rapist shtick like 20 years ago


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2021)

"i'm the poorest person in sesame street" lmaoooooooooo


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 9, 2021)

I guess it's well known enough that it's a trope name!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2021)

enjoy Le Pew before Big Brother unpersons him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> enjoy Le Pew before Big Brother unpersons him


The look of terror in that cat's face.

I don't care if he's canceled or not. But I get it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> enjoy Le Pew before Big Brother unpersons him


No surprise you identify with Le Pew.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2021)

It’s okay he gets shot in almost every episode from Bugs.
The real injustice is how they got a white man always treating a black man like he’s a moron and always getting him shot in the face.
You know what I am talking about the Bugs vs Daffy rivalry !


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2021)

I was gonna drop by and make fun of people defending the rights of Bunny Pussy but then I saw all this fucking drama around actually good Looney Toon characters and I'm just gonna fuck off. America's just a special kind of stupid. Not even gonna bother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I was gonna drop by and make fun of people defending the rights of Bunny Pussy but then I saw all this fucking drama around actually good Looney Toon characters and I'm just gonna fuck off. America's just a special kind of stupid. Not even gonna bother.


>portugal

well no wonder you like the sexual harasser

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2021)

Pepe did nothing wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 9, 2021)

Good god, I can really hate my country. Can’t they just take away the sexual harassing part of him like they did with Elmer’s gun? Why just cancel him indefinitely?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2021)

Parallax said:


> >portugal
> 
> well no wonder you like the sexual harasser



Yes, I like the cartoon skunk who mistakes cartoon cats and start doing cartoonish, ridiculous and exaggerated advances. Same way I like the cartoonish , ridiculous and exxagerated behavior of any Looney Toon. If you somehow correlate any of that to any real world issue and me liking actual sexual harassment, you're the only one fucked in the head.


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Can’t they just take away the sexual harassing part


That's literally all pepe is lmao. Without that he's just a skunk with a fake french accent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> start doing cartoonish, ridiculous and exaggerated advances.


The problem stems from those cartoonish advances you speak of being a common reality for a lot of women.

Women have told me personally that when they're walking down the street and they notice a male looking at them their biggest fear is being grabbed (about the same way Pepe does it) .

Not saying you're a bad person if you can separate this from reality but I am saying that it hits too close to home for some people to be able to.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2021)

something I think that's interesting is that a woman cast member who has been a victim of sexual assault wanted to keep a scene that originally gonna be in there where Lebron talks to Pepe over consent and how it's not ok to touch someone without their permission and would have used it as a teaching movie

so even the people that wanted pepe were gonna use him as a stance against sexual harrasment


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2021)

I mean chappele 20 years ago had a stand up bit about how "rapey" pepe is, this didn't come out of nowhere


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 11, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I wonder if yosemite sam is okay. You know a guy like that has a confederate flag somewhere in his trailer back home.



He has a mansion, actually.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> He has a mansion, actually.


Were slaves picking cotton in front of it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 11, 2021)

I forgot they took away sam's guns last year.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 11, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Were slaves picking cotton in front of it?



Not during the events in which it appeared, no. Slavery had been outlawed over half a century before Bugs Bunny visited his property.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The problem stems from those cartoonish advances you speak of being a common reality for a lot of women.
> 
> Women have told me personally that when they're walking down the street and they notice a male looking at them their biggest fear is being grabbed (about the same way Pepe does it) .
> 
> Not saying you're a bad person if you can separate this from reality but I am saying that it hits too close to home for some people to be able to.



Yeah, I got it. Not really telling me anything revealing because when anything gets cancelled, this is the one single argument people have for it, it's always the same shit - "This escapist piece of entertainment can be loosely tied to bullshit real life issues so gosh darn, it's part of the problem". It doesn't matter who comes up with this ridiculous fucking argument - Religious institutions, Anti-Gun groups or your good old fashioned SJW. Same shit, different smell.

This time, you're telling that the average american's grasp on reality is so fucking tenuous that they actually start feeling Vietnam flashbacks when they see the slapstick cartoon show made several decades ago with the smelly french skunk hugging and kissing a cat.

And that example of yours is hilarious. You've had women telling you they're afraid of being Pepe le Pew'd? Is that before or after they accidentally get a stripe of white paint on their backs? Do they also avoid eye contact with other small rodents? Give me a fucking break.

And since we're pulling the old "personal" experience shtick. I'll do you one better. My current flatmate is an *actual* victim of horrible bullshit sexual abuse. Anyone says a rape joke around her and it'll literally turn her mood to shit. It's something that she's still processing to this day.

We still get high and do mini-marathons of Looney Toons every couple of weeks. "Problematic" characters and everything, whoa. She enjoys it because she can actually differentiate a fucking goofy, stupid cartoon with an incredibly dumb and infantile form of comedy from garbage shit in real life. Some people, even actual victims, actually choose to not constantly victimize themselves and project their baggage into shit that's not related at all and piss on other people's cereals. And art shouldn't be beholden to people that choose to devote their entire existence to child proof the world around them.




Parallax said:


> something I think that's interesting is that a woman cast member who has been a victim of sexual assault wanted to keep a scene that originally gonna be in there where Lebron talks to Pepe over consent and how it's not ok to touch someone without their permission and would have used it as a teaching movie
> 
> so even the people that wanted pepe were gonna use him as a stance against sexual harrasment



And that would have perfectly fine. Because since Space Jam mixes real people with cartoons, you can start contrasting the goofiness of a cartoon with realistic behavior from actual people. You know. Kinda like that really, really famous, renowned movie that mixed real life actors with cartoons that would've never be made these days because both the american entertainment industry and its consumers are entirely composed of pussies?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This time, you're telling that the average american's grasp on reality is so fucking tenuous that they actually start feeling Vietnam flashbacks when they see the slapstick cartoon show made several decades ago with the smelly french skunk hugging and kissing a cat.


Yeah yeah reiatsuflow said something similar. Which is funny since billions of dollars is spent annually to use media to affect human behavior in order to buy products or even storm a government building.  It's not a pseudoscience.  It's a real and proven thing .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 12, 2021)

If marketing spends billions of dollars just to get people to buy a two dollar bottle of coke while they're shopping then imagine how much money and effort they'd have to invest if they were actually trying to mollify bigotry or cure people of trauma, whatever the suggestion is.

We know media affects us but this is way too bold of an affect.

Violent videogames affect people too and they're often marketed to young kids. But is that affect so bold that violent videogames make children violent? Did violent videogames make those school shooters? Did they even contribute? Did parental advisory ratings on violent videogames help?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm not saying pepe le pew is going to cause people to rape. Or not take "no" for an answer.  But i am saying WWE wrestling made me power bomb my little brother through a table.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not saying pepe le pew is going to cause people to rape. Or not take "no" for an answer.  But i am saying WWE wrestling made me power bomb my little brother through a table.



To be fair. Pew is a skunk. I mean he talks like a human but that's where the similarities end. Wrestlers are still human. So those actions are impressionable. Wile E Coyote is gonna make kids wanna blow shit it up by that logic.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 14, 2021)

It is confusing how this stuff works and also doesn't work. Not just with how violence in media does and doesn't affect us, but how representation does and doesn't affect us. Like I remember being a kid and subconsciously not really paying much attention to rap music until eminem. But I also remember being a kid and not paying attention to shows like home improvements and instead watching fresh prince and wanting to be like will smith. what does it all mean


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Like I remember being a kid and subconsciously not really paying much attention to rap music until eminem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> It is confusing how this stuff works and also doesn't work. Not just with how violence in media does and doesn't affect us, but how representation does and doesn't affect us. Like I remember being a kid and subconsciously not really paying much attention to rap music until eminem. But I also remember being a kid and not paying attention to shows like home improvements and instead watching fresh prince and wanting to be like will smith. what does it all mean



You may be autistic.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 16, 2021)

I liked busta rhymes too.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I liked busta rhymes too.


Name 3 songs without looking.


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 19, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Like I remember being a kid and subconsciously not really paying much attention to rap music until eminem.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 19, 2021)

I liked busta rhymes


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 19, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I liked busta rhymes



No, you didn't. You flinched when black people walked by.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 19, 2021)

Listen let’s not make this thread about my obvious racism because that’s giving racists a platform and now you’re racist enablers.


----------



## Vagueness (Mar 19, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> You may be autistic.


You know this post may be on to something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 28, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not saying pepe le pew is going to cause people to rape. Or not take "no" for an answer.  But i am saying WWE wrestling made me power bomb my little brother through a table.


it did happened

so it was run on air at prime time, then moved at 10pm (not banned), to avoid kids watching it.

kids watching it without supervision, + they dont understand what "dont do this at home" means.

+ actually they not only learn wwe move from TV, but PLaystation rental that easily rent you WWE games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 28, 2021)

since we're talking about wrestling, obligatory


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 3, 2021)

lmao this is like some wreck it ralph vs ready player one shit. Looks fun


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 3, 2021)

So Lebron is in space jam. The original one was pretty good not sure if i might like the sequel.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2021)

Mega crossover ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks good! If it isn't better than the original though..lebron will never surpass Jordan.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looks good! If it isn't better than the original though..lebron will never surpass Jordan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


lola lookin tough


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

Not the Lola I want...but maybe the Lola I deserve

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looks good! If it isn't better than the original though..lebron will never surpass Jordan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yeah Lola doing the D wade moment sold it for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Lebron was up to this old tricks trying to assemble an all star team, Superman/Kong/Iron Giant/Gandalf this is why he’ll never surpass Jordan. Can’t get it done by himself !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looks good! If it isn't better than the original though..lebron will never surpass Jordan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I need more of this meta shit...


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2021)

Typical Lebron has to have a stacked team to win.

MJ won with Bill Murray and Newman but Lebron needs Gandalf, Superman, King Kong and Iron Giant.  

King my ass.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Typical Lebron has to have a stacked team to win.
> 
> MJ won with Bill Murray and Newman but Lebron needs Gandalf, Superman, King Kong and Iron Giant.
> 
> King my ass.


Michael Jeffery Jordan never need a damn Jump Pad!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Typical Lebron has to have a stacked team to win.
> 
> MJ won with Bill Murray and Newman but Lebron needs Gandalf, Superman, King Kong and Iron Giant.
> 
> King my ass.


You saying Kong isn't King?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 3, 2021)

not that i am Lbron hater or anythin, im just wondering when this movie was planned? why Lebron not Curry? popularity-wise i think curry is more popular with kids after like his 2nd-3rd ring right?


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You saying Kong isn't King?



Did you see what Godzilla did to him smfh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

wibisana said:


> not that i am Lbron hater or anythin, im just wondering when this movie was planned? why Lebron not Curry? popularity-wise i think curry is more popular with kids after like his 2nd-3rd ring right?


I mean ain’t no one going to Believe curry will ever carry a Team. And if you had a choice between Curry and Lebron ain’t no one going to pick Curry


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

wibisana said:


> not that i am Lbron hater or anythin, im just wondering when this movie was planned? why Lebron not Curry? popularity-wise i think curry is more popular with kids after like his 2nd-3rd ring right?


Nope. Lebron is more popular.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

Lebron James: 81 million followers on instagram 

Steph Curry: 33 million followers on instagram


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Did you see what Godzilla did to him smfh.


No not yet.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> I mean ain’t no one going to Believe curry will ever carry a Team. And if you had a choice between Curry and Lebron ain’t no one going to pick Curry



No though Curry did more to shape and define the current NBA Era then Lebron ever did. 

Jordan was the best and shaped his era. Lebron might be the best of his era but aint no trying to play like the King. 
Everyone is jacking up like they are Curry.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> No though Curry did more to shape and define the current NBA Era then Lebron ever did.
> 
> Jordan was the best and shaped his era. Lebron might be the best of his era but aint no trying to play like the King.
> Everyone is jacking up like they are Curry.


Curry strength is with a team around him. Drop him into any dead team and he’ll be half as successful. Lebron has been carrying teams on his back for almost 2 decades. 
Curry just made the NBA care more about offense than defense now the league is at a point any team going into the playoffs with a strong D will win the championship.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Curry strength is with a team around him. Drop him into any dead team and he’ll be half as successful. Lebron has been carrying teams on his back for almost 2 decades.
> Curry just made the NBA care more about offense than defense now the league is at a point any team going into the playoffs with a strong D will win the championship.



Not sure what your point is Curry redefined how the modern game is played. Lebron didnt do shit in shaping how the game was played. Aint no one on courts trying to be like Lebron.

Beyond that who was really rating Curry, Klay and Draymond before the won their first title?
Lebron on the other hand has like one title where its debatable if he had the best squad accounting for injuries/suspensions. And even then the team he beat the Warriors with is way better when what Dirk beat his ass with. So if Lebron team isn't roughly equal or way better he simply cannot win Titles.

But sure Lebron is better at carrying garbage teams though I should note most of that was in a pretty weak East.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Not sure what your point is Curry redefined how the modern game is played. Lebron didnt do shit in shaping how the game was played. Aint no one on courts trying to be like Lebron.
> 
> Beyond that who was really rating Curry, Klay and Draymond before the won their first title?
> Lebron on the other hand has like one title where its debatable if he had the best squad accounting for injuries/suspensions. And even then the team he beat the Warriors with is way better when what Dirk beat his ass with. So if Lebron team isn't roughly equal or way better he simply cannot win Titles.
> ...


It was the Goldenstate warriors not Curry that shaped the entire modern era of NBA, ain’t no one trying to copy Curry game beside shooting 3’s. Lebron is the measuring stick of any “generational” talent that enters the NBA. The man literally changed the entire game, and there’s far more people trying to be like Lebron than Curry.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> It was the Goldenstate warriors not Curry that shaped the entire modern era of NBA, ain’t no one trying to copy Curry game beside shooting 3’s. Lebron is the measuring stick of any “generational” talent that enters the NBA. The man literally changed the entire game, and there’s far more people trying to be like Lebron than Curry.



How did Lebron change how the game is played on the court? You keep saying that but you have not provided any evidence. Whereas the three point revolution is kinda obvious.  
I love how you don't want to give any credit to Curry in shaping the modern nba that already shows how delusional you Lebronsexuals are. But that is opposite of how you boys act about Lebron if he wins its all his doing if he loses its his teammates fault.

Remind me Huey what is your defense for your GOAT and the false King being outplayed by Dirk and his sidekick Jason Terry when he had Dwade and Chris Bosh backing him up? Surely with the talent Lebron had he should have won that series no? Man isn't even garunteed to win when he stacks his roster to the Heavens. So if Curry cannot get anything done with no talent was is the defense for Lebron there?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 3, 2021)

im not talking/asking about who is better/GOAT lol, but who is more marketable for kids.
based limited  knowedge i got, Curry is more popular for kids. like small kids, 5-13.

which i assume this movie is made for.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> How did Lebron change how the game is played on the court? You keep saying that but you have not provided any evidence. Whereas the three point revolution is kinda obvious.
> I love how you don't want to give any credit to Curry in shaping the modern nba that already shows how delusional you Lebronsexuals are. But that is opposite of how you boys act about Lebron if he wins its all his doing if he loses its his teammates fault.
> 
> Remind me Huey what is your defense for your GOAT and the false King being outplayed by Dirk and his sidekick Jason Terry when he had Dwade and Chris Bosh backing him up? Surely with the talent Lebron had he should have won that series no? Man isn't even garunteed to win when he stacks his roster to the Heavens. So if Curry cannot get anything done with no talent was is the defense for Lebron there?


I’m a raptors fan and a Toronto native, I literally despise that man more than you can imagine but I’d give credit is due. Yes the 3 point revolution came but you are giving that solely on Curry which is blatantly falase.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks like it lacks the heart that the original had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2021)

So what is the soundtrack for this film going to be?


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what is the soundtrack for this film going to be?



Not as good as the first one but hopefully not written by a pedo so progress. 

Granted if it is written by a pedo will probably find out in a decade or two.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

wibisana said:


> im not talking/asking about who is better/GOAT lol, but who is more marketable for kids.
> based limited  knowedge i got, Curry is more popular for kids. like small kids, 5-13.
> 
> which i assume this movie is made for.


Oh, not sure. But I do know Lebron is an executive producer and is currently trying to build a media empire so that doesn't matter lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Not as good as the first one but hopefully not written by a pedo so progress.
> 
> Granted if it is written by a pedo will probably find out in a decade or two.


"I believe I can fly" was like the cliche graduation song!

Cold world


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Looks like it lacks the heart that the original had.


Not really. LeBron is a better actor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Not as good as the first one but hopefully not written by a pedo so progress.
> 
> Granted if it is written by a pedo will probably find out in a decade or two.



Probably will be expecting a remix of this one then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

MY QUEEN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 3, 2021)

I can see it and I dig it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)

Dame Lillard looks like Clipart from Windows 98.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Dame Lillard looks like Clipart from Windows 98.



This will not age as well as the first one lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

Yeah they ain't got shit on the Monstars!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah they ain't got shit on the Monstars!


monstar was a team with 2 Center, 2 Forward and 1 PG.

that is why bugs bunny beat them

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

wibisana said:


> monstar was a team with 3 Center, 1 Forward and 1 PG.
> 
> that is why bugs bunny beat them


Lol, centers were a bigger deal back then. Plus no fouls were called in this movie.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol, centers were a bigger deal back then. Plus no fouls were called in this movie.



This game was played like how 90s fan think the game was called in the 90s. Not to say calls aren't softer these days. But the Monstars played worse then the Bad Boy Pistons. Now that I think about it they probably were an Homage. An  Elite PG and a bunch of big goons is what most of think for that team anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks like the Goon Squad is small ball


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah they ain't got shit on the Monstars!



20 years ago and the animation still looks so clean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah it aged better than expected.  Youtube didn't even do it justice.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2021)

They can’t beat the monstars.  Muggsy would destroy Taurasi.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 4, 2021)

Space jam is truly and thoroughly a trash movie from any objective standpoint. But i still love it. Nostalgia is a potent concept. I'm probably not gonna like this movie nearly as much as the original but that doesn't really matter, it's not made for me. I hope the kids today will enjoy it. Although the looney tunes aren't nearly as big as they were 25 years ago so idk if they will connect with it as much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

This looks exactly as stupid as it needs to be. I'll be there on day 1.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2021)

They are playing the elementals.


----------



## Djomla (Apr 4, 2021)

He'll never be Jordan.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 4, 2021)

wibisana said:


> not that i am Lbron hater or anythin, im just wondering when this movie was planned? why Lebron not Curry? popularity-wise i think curry is more popular with kids after like his 2nd-3rd ring right?


Eeeh... lol Lebron is more famous with kids bro.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2021)

Curry is one of the most overrated players ever.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Curry is  the greatest pure shooter ever.


Fixed


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fixed


Both statements are true.

but what keeps curry from being a top 20 all time player in my opinion is his injury record.

He’s fragile.  Put him around mediocre players and the results will always be the same; he won’t guide them to the playoffs; and he will miss games due to injury.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2021)

It looks better than I thought it would, but I dunno if I like the digital aesthetic. For one wonderful moment, I thought it would all be done in hand drawn animation.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

Yosemite sam has his guns again!


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

My boi Lebron got Gandalf and King Kong on his team. Goon Squad don't stand a chance.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

Old rickety don cheadle trying to do big energy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yosemite sam has his guns again!


Oh yeah, I was gonna make the point about how watching a racist midget firing off is more harmful than what Lola Bunny used to be...but ehhh..at this point I feel like I'm overdoing it and leaving that subject alone now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh yeah, I was gonna make the point about how watching a racist midget firing off is more harmful than what Lola Bunny used to be...but ehhh..at this point I feel like I'm overdoing it and leave that subject alone now.



If I had a choice I'd take sexy lola bunny over yosemite sam, I would have supported you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh yeah, I was gonna make the point about how watching a racist midget firing off is more harmful than what Lola Bunny used to be...but ehhh..at this point I feel like I'm overdoing it and leaving that subject alone now.


Sounds like  you use to wax it to Lola.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

Lucky for Lola, she came on the scene before I ever waxed it to anyone


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lucky for Lola, she came on the scene before I ever waxed it to anyone


How the fuck is Lola the lucky one in this situation!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> How the fuck is Lola the lucky one in this situation!



Because he was a child and Lola never had to endure his molestations.





Me, on the other hand....


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

On the other hand, sexy cg lola bunny voiced by zendaya would not have been good for gesy's brain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2021)

I prefer Jessica Rabbit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I prefer Jessica Rabbit.




Apologize to your mother.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2021)

Yikes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2021)

Anybody ever see Rule 34 Wilma Flintstone?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

Do y'all remember when Marge Simpsons made the cover of Playboy?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Anybody ever see Rule 34 Wilma Flintstone?


this is the randomest thing ever


----------



## wibisana (Apr 4, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Eeeh... lol Lebron is more famous with kids bro.


hmmm. you might be right, since you actually live in US. but for some reasons i got the impression Steph would be more famous with kids

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Sounds like  you use to wax it to Lola.



We all did. Waxing it to Lola and Bible Black is what turned 90s boys into the immoral insatiable thirsty men we are today. 



Rukia said:


> I prefer Jessica Rabbit.



Man of culture  



reiatsuflow said:


> Apologize to your mother.



Anyone that saw Cool World knows that's not how it works. If she turns real, she gets IRL proportions and facial features.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

About the movie, War Machine trolling and the 2D animated parts were great, but the 3D parts which are gonna be the majority of this film, are devoid of any color and life. The villains also seem to lack personality, and just seem there to tick some tropes. The Monstars were actually great.

Oh, and I'm not a huge NBA fan or anything, but Lebron isn't as charismatic or charming as Michael Jordan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We all did. Waxing it to Lola and Bible Black is what turned 90s boys into the immoral

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Anyone that saw Cool World knows that's not how it works. If she turns real, she gets IRL proportions and facial features.



Heidi klum has tricked me again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We all did. Waxing it to Lola and Bible Black is what turned 90s boys into the immoral insatiable thirsty men we are today.


We?


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

Ready player 2 lookin kinda weird

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

Also

>Clockwork Orange guys r ok
>Pepe le Pew is not

Kino


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> Also
> 
> >Clockwork Orange guys r ok
> >Pepe le Pew is not
> ...


I've never heard someone say the clockwork orange guys r ok.

Them not being ok was the whole point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> Also
> 
> >Clockwork Orange guys r ok
> >Pepe le Pew is not
> ...



Apparently a cartoon womanizing skunk is a no no but live action rapist from a Kubrik film is ok.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2021)

The lizard drilled a hole into the center of the earth like it was nothing. 

Nobody speaks on that


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 5, 2021)

Karma said:


> Also
> 
> >Clockwork Orange guys r ok
> >Pepe le Pew is not
> ...





PlacidSanity said:


> Apparently a cartoon womanizing skunk is a no no but live action rapist from a Kubrik film is ok.



Wait it sounds like...

Are you two saying the clockwork orange guys in the movie?  

I watched the trailer on a phone so I might have missed someone if they're in the crowd or something.


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've never heard someone say the clockwork orange guys r ok.
> 
> Them not being ok was the whole point.


There r unironically more people who think CWO guys r ok than there r people who think Pepe is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We all did. Waxing it to Lola and Bible Black is what turned 90s boys into the immoral insatiable thirsty men we are today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm more appreciative towards the cartoon women of the 80s.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 5, 2021)

> everything

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> > everything



16. But given she's set in 10th Century Arabia I think you're safe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 16. But given she's set in 10th Century Arabia I think you're safe.



You can't put numbers on that incalculable body


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 5, 2021)

is what I told the police

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> We?



I betcha you were the type of loser that was smashing real puss and not indulge in such high class immaculate culture. Fucking weirdo.



reiatsuflow said:


> You can't put numbers on that incalculable body



She can. The numbers are 911.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2021)

Watched the trailer.

WTF, is it the sidequel to Ready, Player, One?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Watched the trailer.
> 
> WTF, is it the sidequel to Ready, Player, One?




Speaking of Ready Player One


I crie every tiem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> You can't put numbers on that incalculable body


"Yes FBI?  This guy right here"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Apr 6, 2021)

IMO This shit is ridiculous. The movie didn't need a remake to begin with.
This is why you should make original movies. It's a different generation and folks have different views of what they find acceptable in 2021. People seriously need to separate cartoon from reality.

I also note the hollywood schizophrenia which consists in labeling a woman "sexist" who decides to dress a little short (since when has crop top been synonymous with anti-feminism), 60 years before the conservative right was the one who was in charge of this, how times changes.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh, and I'm not a huge NBA fan or anything, but Lebron isn't as charismatic or charming as Michael Jordan.


Irl? Sure i guess. On camera? Hell nah. Jordan can't act for shit. At least lebron was decent in that movie trainwreck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Irl? Sure i guess. On camera? Hell nah. Jordan can't act for shit. At least lebron was decent in that movie trainwreck.



You dont need to act if you have natural charisma.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Mider T said:


> "Yes FBI?  This guy right here"


We all know @reiatsuflow already on several watch lists

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Irl? Sure i guess. On camera? Hell nah. Jordan can't act for shit. At least lebron was decent in that movie trainwreck.


I’m trying to remember if MJ crack a single joke in the original Space Jam movie. I just remember him playing the straight guy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’m trying to remember if MJ crack a single joke in the original Space Jam movie. I just remember him playing the straight guy


He didn't crack jokes. He pretty much acted like a nicer version of himself lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 6, 2021)

Who lived in a smaller house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You dont need to act if you have natural charisma.


It's kinda hard for "natural charisma" to shine through when it comes with a stilted performance. The Rock gets by mostly because of his charismatic personality. He's certainly no great actor. But he still needs to act decently. He can't just be shit or the charisma wouldn't shine through.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> It's kinda hard for "natural charisma" to shine through when it comes with a stilted performance. The Rock gets by mostly because of his charismatic personality. He's certainly no great actor. But he still needs to act decently. He can't just be shit or the charisma wouldn't shine through.




Woah there. I didn't say MJ has godly charisma. Just more of it than Lebron.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

The "IP moshpit" as referred to in the article isn't even the movie's biggest takeaway, be it the problem, or the selling point. They're just random CGI BGC, who gives a shit if it's Superman or some guy name Craig. For me, the are way bigger issues, and it certainly isn't why I'd watch the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Woah there. I didn't say MJ has godly charisma. Just more of it than Lebron.


MJ was playing a less shitty version of himself like @~Gesy~ put it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> MJ was playing a less shitty version of himself like @~Gesy~ put it



My point exactly


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2021)

Is MJ supposed to be an asshole?

Are we talking sean penn "I attack people" asshole or harrison ford "I have no time for your nonsense" asshole?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Woah there. I didn't say MJ has godly charisma. Just more of it than Lebron.


And again, sure i guess, but lebron can make up for that with superior acting.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Is MJ supposed to be an asshole?
> 
> Are we talking sean penn "I attack people" asshole or harrison ford "I have no time for your nonsense" asshole?


How do you not know about MJ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> And again, sure i guess, but lebron can make up for that with superior acting.



MJ Charisma > Lebron acting IMO


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> MJ Charisma > Lebron acting IMO


Nah. Because his charisma didn't do jackshit to make up for his non acting.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 8, 2021)

What makes MJ great irl doesn't even really translate over in a movie for kids because what's great about MJ is he's an unapologetic asshole who's a psycho on the court. Without that he's just bland.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2021)

Mider T said:


> How do you not know about MJ?


Reiatsuflow doesn't seem to know much of anything when it comes to pop culture.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> What makes MJ great irl doesn't even really translate over in a movie for kids because what's great about MJ is he's an unapologetic asshole who's a psycho on the court. Without that he's just bland.


90s Kids worshipped Michael Jordan a lot more than kids worship lebron now. So his nicer self was enough to us lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2021)

Mider T said:


> How do you not know about MJ?





~Gesy~ said:


> Reiatsuflow doesn't seem to know much of anything when it comes to pop culture.


 
In my little town of mayberry I've only overheard talk about MJ being very competitive. But that's it.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 8, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> 90s Kids worshipped Michael Jordan a lot more than kids worship lebron now. So his nicer self was enough to us lol.


Nike PR the real GOAT


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Is MJ supposed to be an asshole?
> 
> Are we talking sean penn "I attack people" asshole or harrison ford "I have no time for your nonsense" asshole?


He punched his teammate in the face one time for being too aggressive during practice. And a lot of his peers were afraid of him.

You should watch "The last Dance" even if you're not into sports. In it he said he used to trick his mind into thinking somebody said something disrespectful about him just so he can bully them throughout the game without mercy.


Vagueness said:


> Nike PR the real GOAT


You're telling me...do you have any idea the lengths a black kid in the hood had to go through in order to walk around in Jordan sneakers..AND NOT GET ROBBED!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Nike PR the real GOAT



Could've been any other sportswear. MJ was a sports GOAT. Just like Pele, Federer, and Ali. He was gonna be a star regardless. Like I said, wasn't even an NBA fan, yet I always tried to mimic Jordan when I was a kid. Even got a Bulls jersey.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 8, 2021)

Lol i'm not arguing MJ's status as an 90's icon. I'm just sayin nike PR back then was 10/10. They protected MJ's image and marketed him as child friendly as possible while still being MJ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Lol i'm not arguing MJ's status as an 90's icon. I'm just sayin nike PR back then was 10/10. They protected MJ's image and marketed him as child friendly as possible while still being MJ.



This was the 90s man. Being a piece shit badass was cool. Stone Cold was proof of that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Lol i'm not arguing MJ's status as an 90's icon. I'm just sayin nike PR back then was 10/10. They protected MJ's image and marketed him as child friendly as possible while still being MJ.


Jordan saved Nike from going out of business.  So it was a mutually beneficial relationship.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 8, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jordan saved Nike from going out of business.  So it was a mutually beneficial relationship.


Adidas still crying to this day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Adidas still crying to this day.



Until they snatched Messi


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 8, 2021)

MJ was in more commercials than Shaq back in the day. Dude sold hot dogs and briefs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2021)

Every 90s kid worship Michael until the found out in their last 20’s he was more about “shut the hell up and buy my shoes!”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 10, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Every 90s kid worship Michael until the found out in their last 20’s he was more about “shut the hell up and buy my shoes!”


Honestly that's part of why we loved him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2021)

That's one thing we can Lebron surpassed MJ in. The man helped to build a school. Not just any school but a state of the art one that poor people would not have access to otherwise. That's awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2021)

You guys are talking like MJ hasn't been throwing his money to charitable causes for the last 7 years.  Get off of this pre-2014 boat plz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You guys are talking like MJ hasn't been throwing his money to charitable causes for the last 7 years.  Get off of this pre-2014 boat plz.



I mean... Good people can be assholes too. Doesn't mean they're bad. Doesn't mean they aren't assholes.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean... Good people can be assholes too. Doesn't mean they're bad. Doesn't mean they aren't assholes.


Never said he wasn't an asshole.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 14, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looks good! If it isn't better than the original though..lebron will never surpass Jordan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I can't believe all you people are talking about Lola Bunny and none of you remembered to post her Space Jam 1 clips so we remember what we are missing. I am disappoint.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2021)

I watched that video already.  I just didn't think I should be the one to share it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 14, 2021)

hcheng02 said:


> I can't believe all you people are talking about Lola Bunny and none of you remembered to post her Space Jam 1 clips so we remember what we are missing. I am disappoint.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2021)

@Huey Freeman lebron still needs help to win it all


----------



## Vagueness (May 14, 2021)

I'm shocked MJ would agree to appear in a lebron led movie lmao  

But it is fitting. Can't have a space jam movie without at least a MJ cameo.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 11, 2021)

Next week right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2021)

This friday actually


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Skaddix (Jul 13, 2021)

Is this your king @Mider T?

Anyway how is the soundtrack lol...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 16, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rick and Morty make a cameo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and Morty make a cameo


I hear pretty much everyone did.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2021)

MJ will forever be the Tune Squad GOAT


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> MJ will forever be the Tune Squad GOAT



It's not even close. This is garbage compared to the original.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)

Saw the movie.  After the first 20 mins I enjoyed it, very Meta.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)

‘Space Jam’ Beats ‘Black Widow’ to Lead Weekend Box Office
					

“Space Jam: A New Legacy” narrowly topped returning champ “Black Widow” in theater-ticket sales in a modest opening weekend for the animated basketball film.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2021)

If Space Jam can bump Widow out


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)

Huey taking alot of Ls this month.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 17, 2021)

Just streamed this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a bad movie by today's standards. But man, I enjoyed it. The tunes were easily the best part of the movie. I enjoyed the recruiting arc and the game. Everything else was meh or just bad.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Huey taking alot of Ls this month.


What do you call hands coming in Hot towards a banana?   Give up ? flambe


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 17, 2021)

Just watched this, and I am shocked by LeBron James' performance. He's bad. He's really bad. He's making the performances in movies like Manos: The Hands of Fate, The Room and Birdemic look really fucking good. Michael Jordan was never a good actor, but he had loads and loads of charisma. LeBron James on the other hand is as charismatic as a bucket of sperm. It's shocking. And it's awful.


But aside from that this was actually decent entertainment. Not amazing, but entertaining nonetheless. LeBron James is by far the weakest point in the movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)

"Wint- I said Winter is coming!"



Uncle Acid said:


> Just watched this, and I am shocked by LeBron James' performance. He's bad. He's really bad. He's making the performances in movies like Manos: The Hands of Fate, The Room and Birdemic look really fucking good. Michael Jordan was never a good actor, but he had loads and loads of charisma. LeBron James on the other hand is as charismatic as a bucket of sperm. It's shocking. And it's awful.
> 
> 
> But aside from that this was actually decent entertainment. Not amazing, but entertaining nonetheless. LeBron James is by far the weakest point in the movie.


Did you see Trainwreck?  He was pretty good in that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> MJ will forever be the Tune Squad GOAT


Well I think they should have just done tune squad again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice to see Michael Jordan in the movie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## U mad bro (Jul 19, 2021)

Movie wasn’t bad. It even took shots at Lebrons legacy. He took it on the chin and had fun with it. As for his acting it’s wasn’t that bad. Amateur level for sure. People taking shots at this movie because of Jordan. Not like the first one was a masterpiece. Overall up and down a kid movie lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2021)

Well that was...disturbing.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2021)

Original Space Jam Director Slams New Legacy Sequel: 'LeBron [James] Ain't Michael [Jordan]'
					

Director Joe Pytka thinks his original Space Jam starring Michael Jordan was more compelling




					www.yahoo.com
				




Also can we change the name of this thread already?  It's not Space Jam 2, it's Space Jam: A New Legacy @Sennin of Hardwork


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Original Space Jam Director Slams New Legacy Sequel: 'LeBron [James] Ain't Michael [Jordan]'
> 
> 
> Director Joe Pytka thinks his original Space Jam starring Michael Jordan was more compelling
> ...


He hasn’t been active in months. Tag @blakstealth instead.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> He hasn’t been active in months. Tag @blakstealth instead


He was burned out from hard work.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 22, 2021)

U mad bro said:


> Movie wasn’t bad. It even took shots at Lebrons legacy. He took it on the chin and had fun with it. As for his acting it’s wasn’t that bad. Amateur level for sure. People taking shots at this movie because of Jordan. Not like the first one was a masterpiece. Overall up and down a kid movie lol


Movie sucked though and I am lebron fan here.

Space jam  v1 was bad as well but you had amazing cast like bill murray  who pulled off seriously good scenes.

The movie caters to his die hard fans than to a basketball fans in general.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2021)

U mad bro said:


> Movie wasn’t bad. It even took shots at Lebrons legacy. He took it on the chin and had fun with it. As for his acting it’s wasn’t that bad. Amateur level for sure.


Whoever wrote the dialogue wasn't doing him any favors either


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Huey Freeman


hmmmmmmm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2021)

I still haven't watched this. Probably will tomorrow. But I'm guessing that's a lie lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> hmmmmmmm


It's uh...not what you're thinking. Lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 22, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> hmmmmmmm


I wouldnt say much but Michael Jordan *cough * *cough* !!


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I still haven't watched this. Probably will tomorrow. But I'm guessing that's a lie lol


You gotta watch it to be confirmed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2021)

Just finished watching it. It was nothing special but not the _trainwreck_ (boom!) everyone was making it out to be. Just a bit too long. And man...lebron didn't take acting seriously at all. Every line sounded like it was being read outloud from a script!

But overall, this was cute. If you're babysitting an annoying  kid nephew, and you need something to keep him distracted for a couple hours while you beg your girlfriend to send some nudes..this is the movie for you!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just finished watching it. It was nothing special but not the _trainwreck_ (boom!) everyone was making it out to be. Just a bit too long. And man...lebron didn't take acting seriously at all. Every line sounded like it was being read outloud from a script!
> 
> But overall, this was cute. If you're babysitting an annoying  kid nephew, and you need something to keep him distracted for a couple hours while you beg your girlfriend to send some nudes..this is the movie for you!


MJ fans dont like him and lebron has more haters . 

That's why he said he should wait till retirement  to start movies.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 23, 2021)

I hear this movie is gutter trash. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just finished watching it. It was nothing special but not the _trainwreck_ (boom!) everyone was making it out to be. Just a bit too long. And man...lebron didn't take acting seriously at all. Every line sounded like it was being read outloud from a script!
> 
> *But overall, this was cute. If you're babysitting an annoying  kid nephew, and you need something to keep him distracted for a couple hours while you beg your girlfriend to send some nudes..this is the movie for you!*


Very oddly specific Gesy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2021)

MShadows said:


> I hear this movie is gutter trash. Can anyone confirm?



I heard it was the sort of movie we would have enjoyed 'round about the time the first Space Jam movie came out. 

Lowkey feel as though a lot of adults can't stay in their fucking lanes these days. They'd watch a Thomas the Tank Engine film expecting deep story telling.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2021)

Gunners said:


> I heard it was the sort of movie we would have enjoyed 'round about the time the first Space Jam movie came out.
> 
> Lowkey feel as though a lot of adults can't stay in their fucking lanes these days. They'd watch a Thomas the Tank Engine film expecting deep story telling.


Some kid movies do infact have deep storytelling . In fact..a lot of them do. And despite that, I didn't hear anyone say they expected depth from this movie.



Kingslayer said:


> MJ fans dont like him and lebron has more haters .
> 
> That's why he said he should wait till retirement  to start movies.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Speaking of MJ, he was referenced at least 3 times by my count but never showed up..(not the bigger MJ, anyway ). I wonder if he was asked  to but simply declined the offer...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 23, 2021)

MShadows said:


> I hear this movie is gutter trash. Can anyone confirm?


Correct but its family entertainment.  Kids will enjoy it tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Huey Freeman lebron still needs help to win it all



Meh. They should do another sport tbh. They can do football, Space Goal or something, with Cristiano Ronaldo for some serious big bucks. I'd say Messi, but the little midget has zero charisma.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2021)

Favorite part was the toons coming out in the second half and showing their "Looney side" . That was great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 25, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> But overall, this was cute. If you're babysitting an annoying  kid nephew, and you need something to keep him distracted for a couple hours while you beg your girlfriend to send some nudes..this is the movie for you!


Sweet! Needed something to keep the little crotch goblins occupied.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

I liked michael jordans one better, but this was made for all the people in the now era.


----------

